

Last.fm Re-design: The Good, The Bad & The Ugly - ajbatac
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/lastfm_redesign_the_good_the_b.php

======
riklomas
I'm a beta subscriber of last.fm so I've played with the new beta design and I
think it works pretty well. I was never a massive fan of their pink design,
the new one is a lot more clear and clean. The navigation could be sorted out
a little but apart from that, it looks good.

------
truebosko
The new features they are proposing are great. I don't use Last.fm much but I
like to browse the various areas like Events and Artists to find new music.
The addition of Podcasts sounds intriguing as right now I mainly use iTunes
for them but that's not very portable.

------
evdawg
Dear Last.fm,

Do _NOT_ do this!

\-- Sincerely from all of the internet

